# Can Blender be used for 3D printing puzzles?



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

I have used SolidWorks a tiny bit before as an industry standard tool but I would like to work with free software that also runs on many platforms including Linux. Does anyone have experience with Blender enough to say whether it can be used easily for the complexity of 3D printing, compared to SolidWorks? I know Tony Fischer uses SketchUp but I last used it like a decade ago and I'm not interested really in going back.


----------



## SteelyTheCuber (Dec 3, 2021)

Depends, also long as the software supports exporting obj files then I think yes, you should be able to import different files into whatever software your printer uses.


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

SteelyTheCuber said:


> Depends, also long as the software supports exporting obj files then I think yes, you should be able to import different files into whatever software your printer uses.


Maybe I should clarify I'm not asking if it's possible, I'm asking if it's a realistic workflow.


----------



## qwr (Jan 10, 2022)

After looking online I've found dedicated CAD tools like Fusion 360 or Solidworks to be much better than Blender for measurement-based builds.
I also want to know if anyone here has experience in 3d printing without an engineering background. I've always been interested in mechanical things like building lego robots and the like but I don't have any formal engineering background.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 6, 2022)

I use Blender and crank up the subdivision high enough for polygons to be a non-issue. It's not optimal, but it's good enough for hobby projects.


----------



## qwr (Mar 6, 2022)

1001010101001 said:


> I use Blender and crank up the subdivision high enough for polygons to be a non-issue. It's not optimal, but it's good enough for hobby projects.


The main issue with Blender is that it's not designed for very precise measurements afaict. Like in SolidWorks, every single operation is undoable and can be defined by precise angles and distances in mm. Also there's a neat feature to be able to automatically model screws by importing files from like McMaster Carr which idk if Blender has.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 6, 2022)

Try freecad. You'll have to figure it out yourself and there might be some limiations for complex stuff. i figured out a fto


----------



## qwr (Mar 6, 2022)

tx789 said:


> Try freecad. You'll have to figure it out yourself and there might be some limiations for complex stuff. i figured out a fto


FreeCAD looks pretty crappy ngl


----------



## PyrbatNeoxi (Mar 29, 2022)

onshape is pretty good, it's what this tutorial playlist is based on so it's pretty beginner friendly if nothing else



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_SHChnRnrajqXB-4G5chHlYqlrGHmt95



it's browser based so it should work cross platform OS wise, as long as you use chromium or similar
only downside is that it is free to use if you use the open source version, but finding out how to sign up for that version wasn't easy the last time i used it


----------

